# Bentley University Police Department- Sexual Assault Crime Scene Investigation



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sexual Assault Crime Scenes Investigation - 16 hours
Date: June 17-18, 2013
Cost: $250.00

The course is designed to minimize mistakes and to recognize physical evidence and its association specifically to sexual assaults. Identifying, preserving and packaging of such evidence is practiced in this class utilizing mock scenarios. Students will deal with the difficulties of multiple crime scenes as well as fast paced information being delivered. The premise for this class is for law enforcement to be able to collect the physical evidence that deals with factual information as to what has happened. Basic forensic equipment will be utilized in locating and packaging physical evidence at the scene. A group discussion regarding sexual assault crime scenes and their unique aspects compared to other types of crime scenes will be examined.

This class is designed for all law enforcement personnel that deal with sexual assault crime scenes. Patrol officers, detectives, and crime scene technicians can benefit from the 2 day class.
By taking this class, students will be able to better handle multiple crime scenes, recognize the physical evidence associated with a sexual assault, and understand how to better utilize basic forensic equipment to locate and document evidence.

Please visit our website at www.mobilecsa.com for more information.
Make check payable to:
Mobile Crime Scene Academy, LLC
P.O. Box 8204, Chandler, Arizona 85246
To register contact: Cindy ~ (435) 650 1079 email: [email protected] or Steve ~ (435) 650 5853 email:[email protected]


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Not knocking this, but I would hold out for the free MPTC 40 hour course that leads to a certification.
OTOH.....if you've got $250 bucks and want another piece of paper for your wall/resume then go for it


----------

